# Heard of this Tuner?



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks cool and I like that this can be easily unplugged for dealer visits. But has anyone reached out to trifecta?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder if on-star would detect it in the diagnostics check


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd be curious, but afraid to try it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would stay away and wait for Trifecta. I would not let a random "chip" touch my ecu. My two cents.


----------

